
Ask HN: What is your philosophy? - lainon
Nihilism, absurdism etc.<p>What is your view on life?
======
billconan
Daoism, I guess, especially the branch established by Chuang Tzu

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhuangzi_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhuangzi_\(book\))

------
lucozade
That none of the alternatives particularly appeal.

------
tugberkk
Work less, play more.

